# Rare find in my neighborhood Id Plz?



## Malawi Male (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi. Guys.
What does this look like?


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

Looks like a Protomelas taeniolatus "Red Empress"....but I'm no expert.


----------



## Malawi Male (Sep 21, 2014)

Anyone can confirm that?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Its not protomelas.

It actually looks like a young hormoned Tyrannochromis species, maybe macrostoma. It's totally unsuitable for your tank. This is a fish that will grow over a foot in length, and requires at the very minimum a 6 ft tank of 150 gallons or more.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I agree with tyrannochromis. Looks my nigervinter, dark spot under the eye and red behind the gills. How big is this fish? His colors are incredibly bright.


----------



## Malawi Male (Sep 21, 2014)

He is about 4 inches and not very small for me to believe that he is actually hormoned. Very peaceful though, my Mbunas are giving him a run but nothing to worry. Hope to get a bigger tank in a couple of months


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

4" is small for such a fish. Typically their finnage would not be extended like that at such an early age, nor are they usually very colored. I would agree with hormoned.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

rennsport2011 said:


> 4" is small for such a fish. Typically their finnage would not be extended like that at such an early age, nor are they usually very colored. I would agree with hormoned.


Mines around 7" and doesn't have that much blue in the body, fins aren't that long either.


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

He's going to eat your Mbunas one day. Poor tankmate selection for sure.


----------



## Malawi Male (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks for the advise I'm getting rid of them soon.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Seems like the larger Haps are getting much more common in non specialized stores. They are very cool, so I can see why they sell, and seem pure, but not for every tank. I saw random Aristochromis christyi and Champsochromis caerulus at a store, as well as the D. compressiceps they often carry. Unfortunately it is very hard to find a pure Aulonocara or Protomelas at these stores. They also sell poor quality Venustus, Milomo, and questionable Fryeri.


----------

